# Heineken Cup 2012



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Welsh teams doing well so far this weekend. Only half time though! Irish teams turn tomorrow and Sunday. English teams seem to have gone backwards in this competition.

But like I said...it's only half time...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The Scarlet's gave Northampton a real drubbing!!


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

blues won but only just against 14 men of london irish

edenborough !great win of racing metro 48 ...47


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It vindicates the provincial system used by the Celtic nations in my opinion. The English Premiership and to some extent the French Top 14 has its shortcomings


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Excellent win for the Scarlets, cheesed off that I didn't get to watch it. I hate the Sky bar stewards.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

taffyman said:


> blues won but only just against 14 men of london irish
> 
> edenborough !great win of racing metro 48 ...47


Just been reading about the Edinburgh result and it sounds like an amazing game. They were 20 points down with 14 mins left and won. The French also missed a last minute drop goal to win it. Eleven tries in all. Two wins from two for Edinburgh so a great start.

Hopefully the highlights will be on this weekend.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

castres v's munster this afternoon - on paper the boys are a better side, but there hasn't been much to shout about recently


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

desmondus rotundus said:


> castres v's munster this afternoon - on paper the boys are a better side, but there hasn't been much to shout about recently


lest there be any confusion regarding my allegiance:

C'OM ON CASTRES


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Deco said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > castres v's munster this afternoon - on paper the boys are a better side, but there hasn't been much to shout about recently
> ...


................................................









jackeens









come on the culchies


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

O'Gara does it again in 80+ minutes unbelievable :lol:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Looks too easy for Leinster


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Leinster's bonus point secured by half time meant the second half was a bit of a non event. Oh well we got our 5 points - job done! Waiting for the Bath v Montpelier result to come through now.

Eh Des, you get culchie's in Leinster as well, y'know :bangin:


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm not sure that it's a reflection on the strengths of the respective leagues, but for what it's worth, after the first two rounds we have:

*12 wins for RaboPro12 teams; leading in 3 groups

* 6 wins for English Premiership teams and; leading in 2 groups

* 4 wins for The French T14; leading in 1 group

In fairness there have been some jammy wins and a few unexpected results which have skewed things.

Theres four more rounds to go though....


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

So, who's going to win this weekend?

09/12/2011	19:30	P4	Ulster Rugby v Aironi Rugby

09/12/2011	20:00	P2	Cardiff Blues v Edinburgh Rugby

09/12/2011	20:00	P6	Harlequins v Toulouse

10/12/2011	13:30	P6	Connacht Rugby v Gloucester Rugby

10/12/2011	14:30	P5	Benetton Treviso v Biarritz Olympique

10/12/2011	14:30	P1	Castres Olympiqu v Northampton Saints

10/12/2011	15:40	P1	Scarlets v Munster Rugby

10/12/2011	16:40	P2	Racing MÃ©tro 92 v London Irish

10/12/2011	18:00	P5	Saracens v Ospreys	Wembley

11/12/2011	12:45	P3	Bath Rugby v Leinster Rugby

11/12/2011	12:45	P3	Glasgow Warriors v Montpellier

11/12/2011	16:00	P4	ASM Clermont Auvergne v Leicester Tigers

My prediction:

Ulster

Cardiff

'quinns

Glaws

Treviso (sticking my neck out here)

Saints ('cause they just have to)

Scarlets

Racing

Sarries

Leinster

Montpellier

Clermont (this game could be a cracker)


----------



## AlphatotheOmega (Dec 6, 2011)

Deco said:


> So, who's going to win this weekend?
> 
> 09/12/2011	19:30	P4	Ulster Rugby v Aironi Rugby
> 
> ...


It's certainly getting to the business end isn't it? I'm a Scarlets fan and it has been great to see how we've gone recently. Disappointing loss in the league at Ulster but were understrength and a bonus point in Ulster's back yard isn't a terrible result.

As for the Predictions I think:


Ulster

Edinburgh (although I'd love to see the Blues win)

Harlequins

Connacht to spring a surprise, Gloucester have been terrible this season

Biarritz

Saints (just!)

Scarlets (please!)

Racing

Sarries

Leinster

Montpellier

Leicester


Some great matchups in there this weekend so hopefully we'll see some great games of rugby!


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Well round 3 will not be remembered for many classic games. Round 4 is upon us.

Here's how the 3 different leagues involved have performed against each other (plagarised from the Leinsterfans forum - I'm far too lazy to work it out ) :

After Round 3:

RD12 Vs Aviva Premiership; Played 12, Won 6, Lost 6

RD12 Vs TOP14; Played 11, Won 8, Drawn 1, Lost 2

...and so on to Round 4:

16/12/2011	20:00	P2	Edinburgh Rugby v Cardiff Blues

16/12/2011	20:00	P5	Ospreys v Saracens

16/12/2011	21:00	P5	Biarritz v Benetton Treviso

17/12/2011	13:30	P4	Leicester Tigers v ASM Clermont Auvergne

17/12/2011	14:30	P4	Aironi Rugby v Ulster Rugby

17/12/2011	15:00	P2	London Irish v Racing MÃ©tro 92

17/12/2011	15:40	P6	Gloucester Rugby v Connacht

17/12/2011	16:40	P3	Montpellier v Glasgow Warriors

17/12/2011	18:00	P3	Leinster Rugby v Bath Rugby

18/12/2011	12:45	P1	Munster Rugby v Scarlets

18/12/2011	15:00	P1	Northampton v Castres Olympique

18/12/2011	16:00	P6	Toulouse v Harlequins

My Predictions:

-Cardiff

-Ospreys

-Barritz

-Leicester (they'll want revenge)

-Ulster

-Not Not's (figure that nickname out







)

-Montpellier (by a country mile)

-Leinster

-Munster (Scarlets a good bet at 3-1, they were robbed last week)

-Northampton

-Toulouse


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Round 5 this week end - make or break for loadsa teams:

13/01/2012 20:00 P5 Ospreys v Benetton Treviso Liberty Stadium 13/01/2012 20:00 P4 Ulster Rugby v Leicester Tigers Ravenhill 13/01/2012 21:00 P2 Racing MÃ©tro 92 v Edinburgh Rugby Stade Yves du Manoir, Paris 14/01/2012 13:30 P1 Scarlets v Northampton Saints Parc y Scarlets 14/01/2012 14:00 P3 Montpellier v Bath Rugby Stade Yves du Manoir, Montpellier 14/01/2012 14:30 P4 Aironi Rugby v ASM Clermont Auvergne Stadio Brianteo, Monza 14/01/2012 15:40 P2 London Irish v Cardiff Blues Madejski Stadium 14/01/2012 15:40 P1 Munster Rugby v Castres Olympique Thomond Park 14/01/2012 16:40 P6 Toulouse v Connacht Rugby Stade Ernest Wallon 14/01/2012 18:00 P6 Harlequins v Gloucester Rugby The Twickenham Stoop 15/01/2012 12:45 P3 Glasgow Warriors v Leinster Rugby Firhill Arena 15/01/2012 15:00 P5 Saracens v Biarritz Olympique Pays Basque Vicarage Road

As you'll have seen from my previous predictions, don't bet the house on these:

Ospreys

Leicester

Racing Metro

Northampton

Montpellier

Clermont

Cardiff

Munster

Toulouse

'quins

Leinster

Sarries


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

northampton should beat the turks, i went down parc y scarlets last weekend for the glasgow game and it was dire

the ospreys will slam benneton treviso especially down liberty

ive got to say i pretty much agree with all your guesses


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Well!

Ulster hammer Leicester 41 - 7 : is that Leicester out of the cup?

Edinburgh beat Racing Metro 24 -27 : well done Eburgh

I hope that the underdogs don't do so well on Sunday!!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Great result for Edinburgh. Looks like they'll qualify and who would have thought that.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

scarlets have lost against northampton


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

So the Champions are through to the quarter finals after today's hard fought win against a Glasgow team that played their socks off.

Shock of the weekend for me was the manner of Ulster's win of Leicester, followed by Munster struggling to put Castres away. Great result for E'burgh as well.

Shaping up nicely now for the business end of the season. Next week will tell how it all pans out...


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Well by Jaysus, that was some weekend of rugby....and hat's off to the Rabo League teams: 5 of them in the quarters, 2 French & 1 English!!

Connacht beating 'Quins

Glaws beating Toulouse

Munster scoring 6? tries

Ulster pushing Clermont all the way

So looks like the cup is Munster's to lose. A handy quarter versus Ulster, followed by a home semi final versus the winners of E'burgh v Toulouse.

Champions Leinster have their work cut out. If they beat Cardiff in Landsdowne Road they'll need to beat either Sarries or Clermont away - a big ask.

Then who'd fancy beating Munster in Twickenham?

Still a lot of rugby to be played though....


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Some great play over the weekend and a few games that could have gone either way. Might have to get a ticket for the visit of Toulouse to Murrayfield. The French will probably win but may be tighter than they think. Lets hope our Fijian tank stays fit as he was awesome against London Irish.

Munster are looking good and difficult to bet against an Irish team winning it.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Alas said:


> Some great play over the weekend and a few games that could have gone either way. Might have to get a ticket for the visit of Toulouse to Murrayfield. The French will probably win but may be tighter than they think. Lets hope our Fijian tank stays fit as he was awesome against London Irish.
> 
> Munster are looking good and difficult to bet against an Irish team winning it.


I'll be there, Gunners have really come alive this season after we've struggled since Robinson left. Like you say, I think it'll be tight, and you never know, a bit of Edinburgh weather on a Friday night could tip it our way.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Decided to go to the final Of this competition at Twickers irrespective who gets there. This is instead of us going to the England v Wales game for the 6 Nations because the robbing bar-stewards want Â£300 plus for tickets on the grey market...grrrrrrrr

Still, got my ticket for the Carling cup final and inspite having been born in our great nations capital city I will be wearing red on the day


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Leinster all da way 

Six nations coming up now n all.

COME ON IRELAND


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Worried about the 6 nations this year as Scotland are getting talked up. Always a sure sign of us getting a royal humping.


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

haha, I guess we ill find that one out soon enough.

The Scots can play well when they want too ,thing is they are not allways very consistent.

France and Wales will be the ones to watch


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Quarter Finals this weekend;

3 Irish, 2 French, 1 Welsh, 1 English & 1 Scottish.

A UK team in each match, so guaranteed 2 UK teams in the semis:

Leinster V Cardiff

Edinburgh V Toulouse

Munster V Ulster

Sarries V Clermont

My prediction:

Leinster Home advantage should see them through against a Cardiff team in turmoil (player, coaching staff leaving/sacked).

Toulouse Hard to see any other result here, although I hear Edinburgh have sold a pile of tickets, so never say 'never'.

Ulster Could go either way, Ulster will not be in awe of Munster. Munster have players returning from injury & an outgoing management team. Ulster may just want it more.

Clermont Could go either way, I think Clermont have enough to see them through.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeeeees, just outside Murrayfield now leaving the stadium - gonna be a party tonight!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

What a fantastic if unexpected result. Some not very happy frenchmen going home tonight.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Semi final week end coming up.

In the quarters the Edinburgh versus Toulouse result was the only real surprise - It surely is the shock result of the tournament.

So we're down to 3 Celtic league teams & 1 French team in the semis:

Ulster V Edinburgh

Clermont V Leinster

I can't see Edinburgh springing another surprise this weekend.

The Sunday game could go either way. Clermont are bloody good. Having said that, I was at Ravenhill last weekend & the Ulster fans reckon we will beat them (Ulster beat them in the group stages at home & had them rightly rattled in France). Suffice it to say that I've booked my transport to the UK for the Final, BUT I paid a premium for a flexible fare so I can get a refund if Leinster lose on Sunday.

So Predictions:

Ulster.

Leinster. (Fingers crossed)


----------



## JoyZipper (Feb 3, 2012)

Deco said:


> Semi final week end coming up.
> 
> In the quarters the Edinburgh versus Toulouse result was the only real surprise - It surely is the shock result of the tournament.
> 
> ...


I can't disagree with your predictions. I was at the Edinburgh v Toulouse match and Edinburgh played very well.

It's a big ask for them to beat Ulster before a partisan crowd in Ireland though.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

saw a few Scots today around Dublin - they must be making a weekend of it :yes:

Sadly I won't be able to make the game tomorrow as I have a flight to catch:










     

It might be a while before you hear from me.........


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Good luck down there!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Edinburgh have done so well to get this far. Think Ulster may just be too good for them though although hoping Ulster may fall into the Toulouse trap and be complacent as already beat Edinburgh this year. Should be 2 tough games.

Alasdair


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Close at the end but Edinburgh undone by the seemingly national trait of unable to score tries when camped on the opponents line. Well done to Ulster though as overall thought they deserved to win............ Gits 

Alasdair


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, I was in Bordeaux for the Clermont - Leinster semi final. What a match, just getting over the trip now!

It was one of those games that neither side deserved to lose. If this ball had been touched down in the final minutes of the game, Clermont would probably be travelling to the Final in Twickenham in a couple of weeks time:










Anyway, Leinster won & they'll be playing Ulster in the final. Leinster are favourites, but Ulster will be no push over. They have a better scrum than Leinster & as the old saying goes: "forwards win matches, backs determine by how much".

It will be a much closer match than many are predicting.

Needless to say my ferry, hotel & match tickets are organised.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Tickets, travel and hotel is all sorted...

Lots planned for the weekend - just a shame there is a game of rugby in the middle of it all! LOL

Championship play off final at Wembly on the same day - London is going to be busy on the 19th.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Lookout for two men in Welsh shirts


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Sick with nerves, going for the boat to Wales in a couple of hours.

Teams to be named at lunchtime.

Rumours of Drico, Boss, Kearney being out, or at least not at 100%

The stars are aligning for an Ulster win.

Can't call this one, Leinster playing with a full deck should win; Ulster could win by getting us into a dogfight.

Prediction - (heart over head) - Leinster to win - which is why I won't be putting a wager on it!

Lets hope for a good match -Twickenham tomorrow will be special, regardless of the outcome! I've had much craic with the Ulster fans over the years.


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

Come on Ulster :notworthy:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

LEINSTER TO WIN BY 15 PTS. I HAVE TO SAY THAT OR DECO WONT TALK TO ME AGAIN . BUT YEH THEY SHOULD HAVE A LITTLE TOO MUCH FOR ULSTER. OGI OGI OGI . :taz:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

We are on the bus (Megabus) with WiFi


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Now on the way home  - managed to cram loads into the two days and so my feet are in bits.

Actually enjoyed the game but left a little too early and missed the last two tries.

Shame Ulster crumbled in the end and didn't make more of a game of it...the opening 15 mins they were well on top but they didn't capitalise on all that early pressure and Leinster,s defence was solid. Guess class and experience in the right places on the pitch come through in the end. Who was man of the match?

Deco - we did stick our noses into the Cabbidge Patch at about 3pm but is was rammed and too hot so left PDQ. Next time you could leave me a mobile number to call before suggesting to hook up?! LOL


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

Nightmare :wallbash: :cry2:

Well played Leinster.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Stuart Davies said:


> Deco - we did stick our noses into the Cabbidge Patch at about 3pm but is was rammed and too hot so left PDQ. Next time you could leave me a mobile number to call before suggesting to hook up?! LOL


DOH :lol:



Guz said:


> Nightmare :wallbash: :cry2:
> 
> Well played Leinster.


Cheers Guz. The final score didn't reflect the game due to those two late tries. We had a wonderful time before & after the match with ton of Ulster fans. Hope to see you in Dublin next year:










Obviously I'm delighted & proud that Leinster won, I hope they can complete the double with a win in the league final on Sunday.


----------

